# RHOBH's Kinglsey



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So I am kinda of bummed that this women has a "pit bull puppy" (according to the media reports) with no training. Anyone watch with show? Makes me nervous to have some rich chick with a trouble making dog that people are calling a pit bull... Although watching the clips on here I did laugh cause I have also asked my dog not to hurt me while trying to rescue a toy from under the couch lol I just know how some haters would take that and make it a sound bite.

'The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills': Kim Richards' New Puppy Steals The Show (VIDEO)

There's a new star on "The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills." The season premiere introduced viewers to the new love in Kim Richards' life, her puppy Kingsley. Right away, the dog stole the show as Kim tried to train the dog. Actually, it was hilarious just watching her interact with him.

Kim said that she got the dog to fill a void in her life now that her kids are "venturing out." The dog will certainly keep her busy. In this premiere, she was seen trying to teach the dog to make a bed -- yeah -- and even trying to get under the bed to fetch his ball. It was hilarious when the dog went under the bed on his own and fetched the ball before she could get to it.

Buddy TV's Gina Pusateri said that Kim's empty-nester relationship would be said if it weren't so cute. E! Online's Tierney Bricker agreed, calling Kingsley a definite highlight of the episode. She thought he even outshined the two new human cast members. Only Hollywood Life's Andy Swift was disappointed ... that he didn't get to see a single Kim Richards emotional breakdown.

"The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" airs Sundays at 8 p.m. ET on Bravo.

TV Replay scours the vast television landscape to find the most interesting, amusing, and, on a good day, amazing moments, and delivers them right to your browser.


----------

